# My retreat



## bradbyname (Jun 19, 2011)

From right to left, my gutless pillar drill. I purchased this for drilling ABS boxes. works great for that, i wouldn't like to use it for much else 
C2A mini Lathe
Sieg X2 mini mill






The other section of my workbench is reserved for electronic engineering.
Oscilloscope on the far right,
De-soldering station
Soldering Station
Three racks full of components (which are now on the window ledge as there is now a photo studio perched on the end of the bench)
and my bandsaw





A new addition to the workshop  my 10 tonne Bench press





and finally, my Rollcab for looking after all my tools and accessories.


Most of my time is spent making pens as a hobby, although i have a family business with the ambition of making all of the machines necessary to automate the manufacture of our product so i am in the process of tooling up for metal work

Here's a pen


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 19, 2011)

looks like a very bright cheery comfortable shop fairly well equipped. Hmm machining plus electronics background do I see cnc in the future. ?
Tin


----------



## bradbyname (Jun 19, 2011)

That's pretty much a guarantee Tin  Once i have my full size mill and lathe (couple of years as yet no doubt) I will convert both of these to CNC.

I used to operate a CNC bridgeport many moons ago, and was always fascinated by them. I can remember an engineer getting the + & - of the Z axis back to front. That went with a bang! instead of going quickly up to change tool, it climbed slowly up, changed tool and you would have hoped the engineer by this point would have noticed his mistake... but no.... it came quickly down with quite a hefty drill bit which obliterated on impact

Brad


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 19, 2011)

I ran a large industrial lathe for about a year on and off most of the time on the lathe but a fair amount on other machines. I plugged in a wrong number one day the machine attempted to put the grooving tool inside the part instead of a quarter inch away bent the **** out of it wrecked to tool. I felt bad .The guy that was training me tried to make me feel stupid. Then I found out he wrecked three of the same tool in one day when he was learning to use the machine. 
to err is human to realty mess things up requires a computer. 
Tin


----------



## bradbyname (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh yes.. I program in C++, and have one of those "bang head here" signs next to my desk. pretty easy to get one value wrong out of all the code  :


----------



## Omnimill (Jun 19, 2011)

Another new member with some nice toys! I'd never get away with making a mess in a place that tidy though ;D

Vic.


----------



## bradbyname (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Vic
It does get messy pretty quick, just i religously clean the whole area before i allow myself to leave the room.

Now if i could only apply that logic to the rest of the house ;D mind you, they are shared rooms and the workshop is mine. that's my excuse and i'm sticking to it


----------



## Maryak (Jun 19, 2011)

Very Nice shop :bow:

I wish I had your cleanliness discipline :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jun 20, 2011)

Your shop is an inspiration to those of us starting out ! :bow:

Regards,

   Will R.  Everett, WA.


----------



## bradbyname (Jun 20, 2011)

Took a bit of training myself Bob to say the least 

Many thanks for the kind words Will


----------



## lugnut (Jun 23, 2011)

Brad, there is something very wrong with your shop! I couldn't find one thing in there that was GREEN ;D Kidding aside your shop looks great :bow:
Mel


----------



## Allthumbz (Jul 14, 2011)

Not only a very clean shop but well decorated and furnished even with pictures on the wall....

That's a very nice working area, Brad.


Nelson


----------



## bradbyname (Jul 15, 2011)

Many thanks Nelson

I enjoy being with my machines, but a nice room makes being in there more enjoyable for me


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 15, 2011)

Its nice to see a shop with color on the walls. It looks like its real nice to work in.

Kenny


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 16, 2011)

Well my shop walls are boring white. my shop is also my personal library so lots of book shelf and storage shelves as well and just a couple pieces of art. 
Tin


----------



## Mosey (Jul 16, 2011)

I am in the process of upgrading my shop. I purchased some rubber floor tile today from Sears (Norsk reversible foam rubber 24" interlocking tiles) ($1.00/ sf) to put down over the hard concrete slab, instead of the numerous rubber mats that I have now. I want to be able to vacuum up the chips more easily. My little cat eats the chips, barfs them up, and then she (wife) goes crazy!
So, it's chips or me, one has to go.
And I have rearranged all the machines and storage. In this little space it is absolutely necessary to have a layout that works like a Swiss watch, no room to spare. I will post pictures when I get it done. It has caused me to analyze what I do and what I need down to small details to make the layout work in this submarine-like space. Good exercise.
More to follow...


----------

